# November '15 MOTM Vote Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves November's MOTM Title.

We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive:
-A $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.
-A pair of Diode Dynamics' HP3 license plate lights
-Their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, -MOTM Winner title
-VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum), 
*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash

Polls will close November 30th.

EddyCruze
Sparkman
Merc6
iKermit*​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Darn Ding ///EDDY ya Get to VoTe !!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

VVVVVVVVoted. Where are our thousands of members? Get in here and vote or else!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How am I up there lol. 

Voted and not for me.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Because ..............................
..............j.......................................
Decided....................................
Eddy................is.....never .......
Gonna......................win ....................until................

He......................​VoTeS......................


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,E
........................D
/////////////////////////D
---------------------------Y






that's nice !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,E
> ........................D
> /////////////////////////D
> ---------------------------Y
> ...


 Thank you Brian and all my fellow CRUZE Talk members that have considered me for this honor. As of now it doesn't look good as I am in last place with just a few days to go. May God be with all of you this Holiday Season and happy Black Friday to everyone. Target is selling a 55 Inch HDTV for $250. I just picked up a 40 Inch oCosmo TV for $199 and it is fine!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy is now in third place and climbing!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I want to thank everyone who voted so far. If I happen to win this honor I am going to donate in kind the value of this gift to charity. Happy Holidays my fine forum friends from Eddy Cruze!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey EDDY ..weve been talking dirty about ya so ya have ta behave when ya read how bad it gets ..especialĺy da guys from florida !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​VoTe Fer EDDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I want to thank everyone who voted so far. If I happen to win this honor I am going to donate in kind the value of this gift to charity. Happy Holidays my fine forum friends from Eddy Cruze!


A very noble and magnamous gesture Eddy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I want to thank everyone who voted so far. If I happen to win this honor I am going to donate in kind the value of this gift to charity. Happy Holidays my fine forum friends from Eddy Cruze!


Actually I did this a couple of years ago with the certificates I received. Went to the Denver Feline Rescue.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> A very noble and magnamous gesture Eddy.


Oh this 1 .............Magnanimous.....yeah you get to fixer upper ...

Sup VoTe fer EDDY .................


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What gift? LOL.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Oh this 1 .............Magnanimous.....yeah you get to fixer upper ...
> 
> Sup VoTe fer EDDY .................


Dang dawg kiss a frog! ! !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Dang dawg kiss a frog! ! !


While Smurfboarding or Race Red Mustanging ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats Sparkman! You'll receive a PM from me shortly for your Hall of Fame post.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Sparkman. MOTM badge and VIP membership awarded.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow!

Thank you everyone. I can't thank you all enough, I really appreciate it. 

I enjoy being able to participate in a well behaved and moderated community, which is why I'm active on here. Seems like every other forum I know is just threads of personal attacks and other crap. 

Even the small Cruze meet I went to in November was handled extremely well. Everything was organized and everyone had a great time, and having just joined the forum, I felt welcomed.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

